# Opti-clean?



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just been on OPT website and seen a product called Opti-clean, a waterless spray. Does anybody know if this is available in the UK yet? I would really like to give this stuff a go.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Doesn`t seem like its over here yet.
It will be a good product, if not unique.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've asked Ron @ Motorgeek to see if it's on his next delivery...


----------

